# CS69s + SSL-5 RWRP??



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone familiar with mixing and matching 60s era Fender Strat pups and Seymour Duncans? I would like to re-wire a Strat with 2 Fender Custom Shop 69s in the neck and middle position and a Seymour Duncan SSL-5 in the bridge (think Gilmour). If I order the RWRP SSL-5 will it be in phase and hum canceling mixed with the 69s? I know the regular SSL-5 does not hum cancel but is in phase if you reverse the leads.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty sure you would have to rewire the switch somehow. The middle position is where you want the opposite wind so you are hum cancelling in Po's 2 and 4


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I only need the hum cancel in middle+bridge position (FYI). Never really use the other one. I may try a blender pot so as to get the bridge and neck like a tele. Not up on pup wiring though.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Are the Fender single coils already installed?
If not...Order the neck/middle from fender, your duncan for the bridge.
Wire it normally. If you need a diagram, seymore duncan website has all you could ask for.

If you do everything correctly, you should have no issues


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I own an SSL5 bridge with a '69 neck amd a Fat 50's middle. Sounds great. I wired up my buddy's guitar the same but with '69 in middle and neck. CS '69 pups are all wound to same spec. There is no difference in bridge/middle/neck. So you could easily put put any one, in any position. I did not use any RWRP pups. The guitars sound great. Another pal wants the same setup. 3rd one wired by me will also be done soon. I custom wire pots so 1 master tone and 1 master volume. 3rd pot closest to pick hand is dead. No need. Plus I careless when I accidentally hit it while strumming.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I was just thinking about the Fat 50's in the middle, sounds good eh? Did you have to reverse the leads on the SSL-5?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just wired the SSL-5 up one way, tried it. Then wire it up the other way and tried it. You'll know which one sounds better. You can easily just put 2 screws in the pick guard to test and tune. Slacked strings off and the loaded guard will side right out no problem.


----------

